# Boer Buck Critique



## AmandaLynn (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi all, I used to breed Boers for 4H years and years ago, but I feel like a lot has changed. My husband bought me this guy today, he predominantly has IMAX bloodlines.
His DOB is 8/16/2017 so this guy is 13 months old. He is 100% from a pet home and has not had much show handling and i didnt want to set him up until he is comfortable with me. Im touching him around his legs/belly and feeding him a lot to earn his trust. Hes a very docile guy, and loves to be social.
I have a rather large show at the end of the month. It is my first ABGA show. What should i be feeding and what exercises should i be doing daily to bring him to the best muscled potential. How do you all think he will do in the ring? He also has very well formed testicles, 100% pigment, i have not felt his teats yet. Hes about 200lbs or a bit more, no scale.

Thanks all!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

me like!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 31, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> me like!


Thank you 
Hes a very easy going buck. His temperment is to die for!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

he is beautiful!


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

You should send him my way. LOL


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

He looks pretty good.
Pros: 
Nice Roman Nose
Muscular
Big legs
Decent topline
Cons:
Looks to be small fronted
Narrow 
********
This MIGHT change with more feed, but IDK. He has a lot of color in his genetics, problem with goats like him, MAX Boer Genetics USED to only breed for the dapple factor, and different colors. As long as you use very wide based, deep bodied, long bodied does, he SHOULD be a good buck. All of this comes with personal experience and seeing some of their goats in person.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GF3 Boer Goats said:


> He looks pretty good.
> Pros:
> Nice Roman Nose
> Muscular
> ...


 I agree.

Adding Cons:
He doesn't have a round rump.
Weak on pasterns
Toes out in the front end.

I am going to be honest, he may not do well in the show ring.

Feeding will not make him wider unfortunately.

Teat structure is important.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m not good at picking them apart but the only thing I’m seeing is narrow. But he’s 13 months old! He very well could be on a up growth. It seems unless you REALLY feed young bucks they really go threw some goofy growing stages. He seems to be a nice tall boy. I think when he matures he’s going to be a super nice big boy. 
I agree with GF3, but I’m really seeing potential with this guy for how big he is at such a young age. He kinda reminds me of one of my bucks that just always seems to grow up and never bulk up but now he is a freaking giant in all areas lol


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 31, 2018)

Old Post Farm said:


> he is beautiful!


Thanks! He is a good guy! Full of personality!



GF3 Boer Goats said:


> You should send him my way. LOL


If you're close you can breed to him or I can look into AI 



GF3 Boer Goats said:


> He looks pretty good.
> Pros:
> Nice Roman Nose
> Muscular
> ...


On the cons: its what I see too. sometimes though, he will stand correct look wider. I have no does, he is my only goat, so I will be happy to keep an eye out on does of that caliber.

On his pedigree: I had to sent it to ABGA today, so I don't see anything other than his direct sire and dam. I'll definitely update with what he has in there.



toth boer goats said:


> I agree.
> 
> Adding Cons:
> He doesn't have a round rump.
> ...


Thank you.



Jessica84 said:


> I'm not good at picking them apart but the only thing I'm seeing is narrow. But he's 13 months old! He very well could be on a up growth. It seems unless you REALLY feed young bucks they really go threw some goofy growing stages. He seems to be a nice tall boy. I think when he matures he's going to be a super nice big boy.
> I agree with GF3, but I'm really seeing potential with this guy for how big he is at such a young age. He kinda reminds me of one of my bucks that just always seems to grow up and never bulk up but now he is a freaking giant in all areas lol


Thank you! I do appreciate all the honesty and how sincere everyone is!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my buck is by a Max Boer Goat's sire, with Red Hot Dapple $ as his grand sire he is solid but throws some moon spots, I LOVE there personality!!!!your right, they are to die for!


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Is his bite good? You did not mention that. 
I would suggest getting him on a high fat feed. For lack of better words, ABGA judges want them fat. You can get him out and walk him around, but I wouldn’t suggest working him like you would a wether. 
Are you planning on clipping him? 
He’s not bad in terms of structure. He is a little weak behind his chine and could use a little more length through his mid section. Bone is adequate with his body. He is very narrow though and lacks muscle. If you don’t mind me putting harsh, he isn’t what you want to look for in a show buck. How he will place will depend on the competition? What show are you planning on showing at?


----------

